# Revelation 22:18-19 and Paraphrase Translations



## Michael (Sep 20, 2009)

_I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book. (Rev 22:18-19)_

Would anyone care to share thoughts as to how this passage might apply to the paraphrase translations of our day?

What say ye?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 20, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> _I warn everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: if anyone adds to them, God will add to him the plagues described in this book, and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God will take away his share in the tree of life and in the holy city, which are described in this book. (Rev 22:18-19)_
> 
> Would anyone care to share thoughts as to how this passage might apply to the paraphrase translations of our day?
> 
> What say ye?



While I have extreme distaste for the paraphrases of the day, I wouldn't say they fail this test *except when they are promoted as or taken to BE Scripture.* I paraphrase Scripture when I teach it in Sunday School, and even to a degree when preaching. I definitely paraphase it when I'm teaching my children at home - putting it into words that help them understand what God is saying in His word. That being said, when a paraphrase is billed as God's Word, that is when I believe there are problems that are associated with violations of this command. I cringe at the knowledge of some of my friends who are pastors that use things like "The Message" in their preaching - and even use it as the text read and commented upon in their sermons.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 20, 2009)

Because we are translating from the original languages, every translation is a paraphrase to some degree.

I believe if the language conveys the correct word or thought, we're in business. However, that's the rub - word for word or thought for thought?


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

For example, my pastor said today (I'm trying not to paraphrase here, this is as verbatim as I recall it  ):

Don't bother trying to follow along today, I am going to be reading from Eugene Peterson's translation of the Holy Scriptures. Yes it is a translation, it is not a paraphrase; it is a translation from the original languages. 

He then proceeded to read and somewhat exposit.


----------

